# Jello Pancake PB&J Sandwiches



## Barbara L (Jun 28, 2009)

So far the only people I have told about these are lpbeier and my friend Christi. Christi's only reaction is that I am weird!  

As I mentioned in the condiments forum, I have had to be very creative with meals the last few months.  One day we wanted peanut butter sandwiches, but we didn't have any bread.  As a kid we used left-over pancakes to make peanut butter sandwiches, so I decided to make pancakes for our sandwiches.  As I was mixing the pancakes, I noticed a package of sugar-free mixed berry Jello and thought, why not?  I added it to the batter.  

We ended up with really pretty pancakes (nicely browned surfaces and a pretty, light green color at the edges--would be great for St. Patrick's Day) that had just a touch of berry flavor.  It went great with the peanut butter and grape jelly!  

I froze the extra pancakes and we had them a few days later with syrup, and they were good that way too.

Maybe I am weird, as Christi said, but James and I really liked our Jello Pancake PB&J Sandwiches!

Barbara


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 28, 2009)

I've added fresh fruit to my pancakes plenty of times.  I'm not sure what the gelatin would do to the texture, but the flavor, I'd think, would be great.  In fact, the possibilities are pretty great.  Think of all the flavors possible.  Mix and match flavors with various jellies and syrups.

I don't think you're weird.  I think you're creative.  I mean, what did people think about the guy who invented the Monte Cristo sandwich?  Putting cheese together with french toast and ham.  What kind of combination is that?  A great one, that's what kind.

My hat's off to you.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks!  I didn't notice any difference in the texture, just in the looks and taste.  

Barbara


----------

